# Athletes parade Monday



## Goya (8 September 2012)

Are any Games Makers on here going to the Parade in London on Monday?
I was lucky enough to get a ticket and it would be good to know if someone else from here was going.


----------



## Faithkat (9 September 2012)

Didn't get a ticket but am going anyway and meeting up with the rest of my team.  We will be lurking around the end of the Strand


----------



## kiritiger (9 September 2012)

I forgot to apply for tickets...

but as it turns out, this is a good thing because I need to make the 7 hour round trip back to uni to get my passport which I definitely will need when I fly to Munich on Wednesday.

Have fun everyone who's going though, I wish I could go!


----------



## Superhot (9 September 2012)

I'm going, really looking forward to it.    We had Bradley Wiggins and Mark Cavendish in our local area today, Tour of England race.  Great to see a good turnout with people happy, smiling and enthusiastic.  Just like being at the Games all over again...


----------



## teapot (9 September 2012)

I shall either be on the Strand or in Trafalgar Square


----------



## Goya (9 September 2012)

I'm by the Queen Victoria memorial so should have a good spot. Really looking forwards to it. Sad the games are over.


----------



## Daffodil (10 September 2012)

Aren't the police horses fantastic!


----------



## merrymeasure (10 September 2012)

Daffodil said:



			Aren't the police horses fantastic!
		
Click to expand...

Aren't they though! Isn't the whole thing brilliant! Made me very proud to be British! Got goosebumps watching the Red Arrows flypast!
Thank you to all the athletes, Para Athletes and Gamesmakers who brought us all such joy and happiness this summer! Been the best time ever!


----------



## Xander (10 September 2012)

I thought Boris Johnson's speech was brilliant


----------



## merrymeasure (10 September 2012)

So did I Xander! Hilarious!


----------



## teapot (10 September 2012)

It was fantastic - got a high five off a mounted policeman, fell in love with Ben Ainslie and saw the flypast from Charing Cross bridge.

Awesome day


----------



## Goya (10 September 2012)

Just brilliant. Great camaraderie (sp) Just disappointed I couldn't get close to the stage area at the end.


----------



## Superhot (10 September 2012)

Fantastic.  So brilliant to actually see all the athletes so close.  What a day!!!!!
One of the party from the opening ceremony was on the tube going home.  He was wearing his bright blue outfit, complete with hat with light bulb on top!


----------



## Faithkat (11 September 2012)

Superhot said:



			Fantastic.  So brilliant to actually see all the athletes so close.  What a day!!!!!
One of the party from the opening ceremony was on the tube going home.  He was wearing his bright blue outfit, complete with hat with light bulb on top!
		
Click to expand...

The gang in the blue outfits and bowler hats with light on top were playing in a band at the end of the Strand where it meets Trafalgar Square.  I was watching them after the Parade whilst waiting for the flypast.  I watched the Parade from outside Charing Cross Station - only one "row" back from the front and a wonderful view.  Fantastic day and I was rather amused that wearing Games Maker kit still means people ask you questions!!!!  So sad that it is really over now but I hope the friendly atmosphere continues  . . . . .


----------

